# What are Everybody's Labor Day Weekend Plans?



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

So what does everybody have planned - or not - for this weekend?

Family stuff, getting together with friends... building props??? 

The weather here in Stepford is supposed to be glorious!!! Mid - upper 70's with abundant sunshine. It'll be a wonderful relief from the mugginess and t-storms of last week.

We're going to do lots around the house. Mr. W has Friday off and wants to start on gettinng yardwork done so we'll do some of that and get it ready for pre-Halloween display. He also wants to continue painting the house and start the Haunted House silhouette for the front yard display.

I'm in cooking mode. I'll probably do some baking and the usual sewing... take the doggies for a walk and just enjoy the long weekend with Mr. W and the little W's.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*fun*

Sounds like the Wickeds have a fun weekend planned! I am working but it is still kinda fun-at the Scottish games. A good excuse to wear my kilt skirt and meet nice people. Gonna be really hot though, yikes:devil:


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I had scheduled Friday off and planned for 4 days of working on props (and some household chores), BUT low and behold, 2 days ago my mother calls and says she is coming to town,,,,,,, then yesterday, my mother-in-law calls and says the same thing. ARGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!
I have been looking forward to devoteing this time to props for too long. If they want to see me they are going to have to come out to the carport.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, going canoing on Sunday. This is it until after the end of Oct.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm going to trailer park campground. Nor a lot of people there this year 
But i'll be bringing my display up there to win the Halloween decoration contest!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Finally getting a chance to work on props!!!!! Yeah baby!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Going uptown in Chicago on Sat. My goto a party on Sund.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

working on props, drinkin', partying, eating, working on props, drinkin, etc...


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Trail riding with an ATV & camping. Well, kinda camping, we have a camper.  I'm sure there will be some drinking somewhere in there too.

What I should be doing: cleaning house, working on props, sew costume. Oh well, it will all be there when I get home.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Girlfriends coming over for a bit


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Second MM project, BBQing, more prop building, refinishing tombstones, etc, etc, etc. You guys REALLY have me hooked on the MM. Thanks.  My family and friends all LOVE you for it!!!:googly: :googly: Hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

working all weekend but partying prob sat night. My daughters coming up and a few friends (and their pets)


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Business as usual here (which means props, housework, and computer geeking) except that Saturday evening we're going to a couple of friends' house for a low country boil. Mmmmmmmmmmmm.......... mudbugs and beer!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......... love's me some mud bug's. Maybe I will adjust my schedule a bit and find something more social one night.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Still working on the house for the bankruptsy stuff. Maybe cook out on the grill and see the MIL with my wife and son.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Friday there's a football game...
Saturday's my birthday. .
Sunday I work, then some prop/haunt work
Monday I'll be working on my haunt all day/night!
.

PS.
Send me stuff for my b-day.
.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Working around the house ie: cleaning, prepping for fall, a few honey do things, but not mowing grass ( just got to keep it from catching fire, No rain)

But most importantly work on a few props.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Well let's see, tomorrow is my last day of work....forever! 
It's gonna be a long, long weekend. Maybe I'll get some of these props finished up...


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing my daughter who is coming home from college for the weekend. I also am going to start on some large outdoor props. I have been put to shame about not working on Halloween when I look at everything that has been accomplished by members already. I did the decor for a large fundraiser for the childrens hospital in May and have so many pieces of foam left over so I'll be making things with that. I'll try my hand at carving tombstones this year.

Also looking forward to spending time outside with a cooling spell of temps in the mid 80's. Our weather has been incredibly hot this summer - at 100 degrees for weeks in a row with major humidity and the worst drought in 100 years down here. I'm glad the weather broke and we have received a bit of rain for the first time in months.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

congrats spook---finish mm prop i hope ,cook out @ a coworkers house and there was something else???????


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Going on a little vacation to Los Angeles to see the musical,"Wicked". Then head over to Palm Springs to visit friends.Then maybe to San Diego later in the week....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sleep. And Monster Mud, and beer, and more monster mud. And more beer. And sleep, and beer. Haven't worked out the actual itinerary yet, but I'll just wing it.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll be seeing the new Halloween movie Friday night!!!!I seriously can't wait!
then I'll be working on which ever Halloween project I'm in the mood for and hoping to get to more than one. BBQ with the family and maybe alittle swimming.
Been sick so I'll be taking it easy.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey same here as far as seeing the new halloween movie. Want to go tonight with my son. Then the Ex is picking up my son for some concert on saturday so i will be here working on this crawling Zombie i got from Bourno when he stopped by. I baught this cool prop but it needs a head and hands so i will work on this. Also the fenced in area where he will be crawling and the funny tombstone that will be in the corner of his area. So mainly i will work on this guy this weekend. Finished my new finials fence toppers all last week on my fence and man oh man do they look good. About Sept 14 or so i will start setting up the front yard. Cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

No major plans other than maybe closing up the pool and trying to get a day of fishing in there sometime. Our next 3 weekends are booked up so I think I have to finish these invitations and get them ready to send out, work on the gift bags, paint the inside of my house to make it ready for our out of town haunter guests who will be staying here, make fliers to take with us next weekend to our local township fair, where they gave us a spot to set up props and to try to recruit new volunteers, figure out my costume to wear next weekend to this fair, oh, and FINALLY starting to work on this crypt. I'm sure there are a few other things in there too, I just can't remember them all. I picked a hell of a time of year to start a new job..LOL!


----------



## Buck Jr (Aug 30, 2007)

nothing great for the weekend over here. maybe try and build some props, visit here, and hang out in the garage. Hve to check with the boss though.
gonna hopefully try and build a new coffin.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, I cleaned the house on Wednesday night and mowed the lawn Thursday night so this weekend I like to do canning because I have a bunch of tomatoes that need to be picked. Sunday is hubby's birthday so I am making him a sugar-free banana creme pie (it's his favorite). I need to clean/organize the mess in my craft room so I can start working on some Halloween projects up there.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It sounds like everybody has great stuff planned - especially the prop making!!!!!!

Our weekend has begun. Mr. W is up the ladder painting the house (better than up ****'s creek without a paddle...) and I'm going to work on my project. 

The weather here is SO BEAUTIFUL - I'll decide on dinner so that we can eat outside tonight.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Well I wasn't sure what I would be doing but awoke this morning to cool temps (finally!), I think I will throw open the windows, clean and then start the Halloween decorating on the inside of the house. It is starting to feel like fall, yea!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HMMM saturday starts with cleaning the garage and organizing all the stuff we seem to have found for halloween. Hopefully get started on what needs to be finished for this year. Finish building the coffins with the girls and out for drinks with freinds. Work on props sunday and drink and drink some more and just chill on monday. Its been seven years since I took a summer holiday off.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

working on props ..2 football pool drafts on sunday then supposed to go on tthe party barge I dunno though,
need to make stands for my jello shots containers
have to get boxes that got wet out of storage in basement ...MUST Do This
I did finish my Meathead woohoo so one checked off million to go
Can't do nothing outside the skeets carry you away..never seen so many in my life...ugghh
Then I have to work monday only 4 hrs though.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

i got suckered into doing a campfire in the back yard. It wasnt bad untill the kid said "dad, can we sleep in the tent". My back is now killing me!


----------

